# 1973 Massey 135



## criswelg

I recently bought a 1973 Diesel Massey Fergeson 135. I really like the tractor. We have it on our family ranch and no one is there most of the time. What I am wondering (worried about) is it going to be "hard to start" especially in the winter? We live in Texas where it is not really cold but it does get down in the 20's. Should I put a dipstick heater in it or something so after it sets for a month or so in the barn it cranks easy?
Thanks


----------



## shona13

Hi criswelg.
welcome to the forum 
Your massey can 
you tell me what engine it has, It it a three cylinder diesel or a four cylinder diesel ?
Regards 
hutch.


----------



## Brakeman

I have a 135 up in the Great White North. They are a good tractor, all be it I'm used to IHs. I put a block heater in mine and on the coldest day it takes only about 2 hours to warm up enough to start easy. The 3 cyl diesel the block heater goes in the front right frost plug. It cost $35 CDN.


----------



## criswelg

*I have to check 3 or 4 cylinder Sorry*

Shona 13, Brakeman,
To be honest I have to get back to the ranch and check (probably Saturday). I thought it was a 4 cylinder (but it could be a 3 cylinder). I couldn't see any evidence of GLOW PLUGS is why I was asking the question. I like Brakeman's idea. We don't get really cold here but can get in the 20's and stay below freezing for a couple of days.
Thanks


----------



## Brakeman

I don`t believe the Perkins came with glow plugs. And the only 4 cyl that came in them was a Continental. There was a 3 cyl gas and a 3cyl diesel Perkins. The block heaters for them work really well. I live on top of a hill and you can see for miles, so we get hit with a lot of wind. It does get cold and the wind adds to the sting. The block heater I got was from UAP/NAPA and it is a solid chunk of brass.


----------



## criswelg

Thanks Brakman that is what I am goning to do also.


----------



## shona13

G,Day criswelg and brakeman.
The massey 135 was sold with four different engines .
The a3.144 which was a three cylinder diesel manufactured in france.
the three cylinder AD3.152. direct injection manufactured in england.
the ag 3.152 petrol engine.
and the 87 mm bore VANGUARD petrol engine made in england.
both the petrol engines will start in severe cold weather without heaters,cover the engine with a heavy hesian bag or two and remove before starting.
The french made engine was not a bad starter in cold weather.
And last but not least the AD3 .152 made in england has an inlet manifold cold start device which has a cold start auxiliary (tank),it is mounted on the rear of the main diesel tank between the battery and the fuel tank ,this Tank supplies diesel to the cold start unit which is screwed into the inlet manifold ,it is fitted with a small fuel line from the tank and a
12 volt supply, when operated the heating element gets red hot and thermostatically opens a fuel orifice inside the heating unit ,this introduces diesel at atmospheric pressure which ignites and when the engine is cranked it will draw the hot air in and aid starting, to operate the cold start Push the engine stop in set the throttle to fast idle and turn the key ANTICLOCKWISE you will feel the spring resistance count to fifteen and then turn the key all the way and the engine will crank and start .
the 3cyl perkins will normally start without heat I would try it without heat first and see what happens .
HAPPY DAYS 
Hutch.


----------



## tcredeur

I have a MF 135 diesel and having trouble with Fuel gauge it stays on full I replace the sending unit and tried another gauge but set shows full any ideas


----------



## EdF

You have a short circuit to ground somewhere between the sending unit and gauge. If you have an ohmmeter or circuit tester, start with the sending unit to see if it's has a circuit to ground. Next check the wire to the gauge.


----------



## Blackbear

if the wire is shorted from the sending unit to your guage if will show full.i would disconnect it from the sending unit and see if it still shows full,if it does then u have a shorted wire.if it goes to empty then your sending unit is shorted to ground.

in short..
when sending unit wire is open...guage shows empty.
when sending unit wire is shorted...guage shows full.

the sending unit is never at a shorted or open state.it receives 12v and shorts a portion to ground to drive the guage.

btw.just went through similar prob with my dads massey(its a backhoe).he bought a aftermarket sending unit which was longer(end that goes into the tank).guage would show full.after looking I noticed the tank was sloped on the sides and the end of the sending unit was hitting the side of the tank and shorting.had to bend it so it sat in middle of tank when installed.


----------



## Blackbear

sorry edf...u beat me to it.


----------



## EdF

No problem Blackbear, I like your post better than mine!!


----------

